# Wie macht man Glanz ?



## dadiscobeat (6. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne wissen wie man in Illustrator einen Glanz machen kann. Hab dazu einen Beispiellink unten angefügt. Auf dem Bild ist Glanz auf der Lippe und auf der Nase zu sehen, aber ich weiss nicht wie man sowas in Illustrator umsetzen kann. Hat vielleicht jemand ned Idee ? Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Beispiellink


----------



## Matthias_I (6. Mai 2004)

Photoshop 

Neue Ebene, Kreisauswahl, Weiß füllen, Gauß-Weichzeichner drüberbügeln. 
Als PSD ohne Hintergrund speichern und importieren.

Wie das in illustrator funzen soll, würde ich auch gerne wissen.

Matthias


----------



## dadiscobeat (6. Mai 2004)

Vielleicht gehts ja überhaupt ned in Illustrator. Aber fragen kostet ja nichts.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Mai 2004)

Hi,

Also beim Illustrator gibt es natürlich auch den Gaußschen Weichzeichner, damit kannst Du die Geschichte auch realisieren.

Es gibt aber auch noch eine andere Möglichkeit: Zeichne Deine Fläche mit dem Pinselwerkzeug, schließe diese Fläche und wende die Ebenenmodi an, die auch in PS gegeben sind. In Deinem Fall würde ich das "Weiche Licht" in Verbindung mit einer reduzierten Deckkraft empfehlen.

Hope to helped
ALF


----------



## dadiscobeat (7. Mai 2004)

Werds mal versuchen, danke für den Tipp  !


----------



## Matthias_I (8. Mai 2004)

in Illustrator nicht. Kannst Du das nochmal ausführlicher beschreiben ?

Danke.

Matthias


----------



## Hercules (8. Mai 2004)

Das kannst du mit dem Verlaufsgitterwerkzeug machen.


----------



## jfk adi (12. Mai 2004)

Mit überblenden in x- schritten ist es auch möglich (siehe Bild) unten Überblendung auseinandergezogen und  mit Kontur zur Verdeutlichung.
In Freehand und Corel geht es auf alle Fälle. Bei Illustrator weiß ich nicht ob es eine Überblenden gibt.

mfg jfkadi


----------

